
111 Donald Knuth Lectures Uploaded by Stanford - jph00
https://www.youtube.com/playlist?list=PL94E35692EB9D36F3
======
svat
See discussion on related post:
[https://news.ycombinator.com/item?id=18881030](https://news.ycombinator.com/item?id=18881030)

